# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  كيف أحفظ المتون؟

## متبعة الأثر

إخواني الكرام منذ مدة وأنا أريد حفظ المتون العلمية. ولكن المشكلة في كيفية الحفظ فمثلاٌ الأصول الثلاثة: كيف يحفظها طالب علم؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم!

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

ربما تجدين بغيتك هنا
http://saaid.net/mktarat/alalm/h.htm
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## متبعة الأثر

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و أجزل لك الثواب!

----------


## بوشجاع عبدالله

بالتكرار

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

كيف تحفظ المتون العلمية؟ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
العلم اكثر من أن يحاط ، والعاقل يأخذ منه زهرته ، والنبيل يكتب خير ما يسمع ،ويحفظ احسن ما يكتب ، ويحدث بأحسن ما يحفظ ، والعالم لا يكون عالماً بدون حفظ المتون،يقول شيخ الإسلام : " من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون"


ولا يكون المرء راسخا في العلم بدون حفظ أصول العلم ، وقد أوعبت الأمة في كل فن من فنون العلم إيعابا ،فاطلب من العلم آكده وأوجبه وأغزره نفعا،واحفظ في كل فن مختصراً 

ثم انتقل إلى المبسوطات وتبحر فيها،وخذ العلم من أهله من شيخ يقتدى به في العلم والعمل.
يقول محمد بن سيرين : " إن هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تأخذون دينكم"

ماذا احفظ من المتون ؟

ابدأ في مطلع الطلب بحفظ كتاب الله متقناً مع التدبر،ثم احفظ متونا في العقيدة،فنقاء العقيدة يصحح النية،ويلجم الهوى،ويبارك في العمل،ويخلد الذكر،ثم احفظ متوناً في فنون متنوعة في التجويد والمصطلح والحديث والفقه وأصوله والفرائض والنحو والآداب ،

واليك بيان بأهم المتون مرتبة مسلسلة حسب الفنون.

1-القران الكريم: 
وخلال حفظك للقران لا تقتصر على حفظه فقط بل اجمع مع حفظه متون أخرى.

2- التجويد:
وتحفظ منظومة التحفة للجمزوري وهي 61 بيتاً.

3- العقيدة:
وتحفظ مسلسلة كما يأتي:
نواقض الإسلام ، القواعد الأربع ، ثلاثة الأصول ، كتاب التوحيد ، وهذه المتون الأربعة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله ، العقيدة الواسطية لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، العقيدة الطحاوية.

4-مصطلح الحديث: 
وتحفظ فيه البيقونية وهي (34)بيتاً، نخبة الفكر لا بن حجر.

5-الحديث: 
وتحفظ متون الحديث الآتية:الأربعون النووية،عمدة الأحكام،بلوغ المرام.

6- أصول الفقه:
متن الورقات.

7- الفقه :
وتحفظ فيه : شروط الصلاة للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب، زاد المستقنع للإمام الحجاوي وهو خلاصة في فقه الأحكام وقد حوى مسائل عديدة.

8- الفرائض:
ويحفظ فيه : متن الرحبية وهي 176بيتاً.

9- النحو:
وتحفظ فيه : الآجرومية ، ألفية ابن مالك.

10-في الآداب : 
تحفظ منظومة أبي إسحاق الأندلسي: وهي منظومة بديعة مليئة بالأحكام وعدد أبياتها(115)بيتاً  ومطلعها:


اذكر لي المتون متدرجة لكي احفظها:

القران العظيم،نواقض الإسلام ،القواعد الأربع،ثلاثة الأصول ، التحفة في التجويد،البيقون  ية،الأربعون النووية ،كتاب التوحيد،الآجروم  ية،شروط الصلاة ،الواسطية، الطحاوية،الرحبي  ة،نخبة الفكر،عمدة الأحكام ،بلوغ المرام، زاد المستقنع،ألفية ابن مالك،متن الورقات،منظومة الألبيري في الآداب.

طريقة حفظ المتون:

اذا كان المتن المحفوظ من متون الحديث فلا تزد كل يوم عن حفظ ثلاثة أحاديث، وإذا كان نثراً فلا تزد على حفظ ثلاثة أسطر،وإذا كان منظوما لا تزد عن حفظ ثلاثة أبيات ،وبهذه الطريقة المتأنية يرسخ الحفظ. 
والطريقة هي أن تكرر المقطع الذي تريد حفظه عشرين مرة بعد الفجر مثلا. وبعد العصر أيضا تكرره عشرين مرة.

ولو كنت تحفظ مثلا ألفية ابن مالك فقبل أن تبدأ في حفظ الأبيات الجديدة اقرأ الأبيات التي حفظتها بالأمس عشرين مرة ، ثم اقرأ حفظا من أول الألفية حتى تصل إلى موطن الحفظ الجديد ، وهكذا تكرر ذلك يومياً حتى يرسخ المحفوظ ، وبهذه الطريقة سر في كل متن تحفظه مع ضرورة مداومة مدارسة العلم حفظاً ومراجعة وقراءة وحضور دروس العلماء وملازمتهم ، والسؤال عما أشكل من مسائل العلم. 

قال ابن الجوزي في الحث على حفظ العلم:
" وحكى لنا الحسن – يعني ابن أبي بكر النيسابوري- أن فقيها أعاد الدرس في بيته مراراً كثيرة ، فقالت له عجوز في بيته: قد والله حفظته أنا ، فقال : أعيديه فأعادته، فلما كان بعد أيام ، قال : يا عجوز أعيدي ذلك الدرس ، فقالت: ما احفظه ، قال : أنا اكرر لئلا يصيبني ما أصابك "
فطريقة رسوخ الحفظ هو التكرار وما الحفظ إلا بالتكرار.

كيف أراجع المتون:

إذا حفظت متوناً متنوعة في فنون العلم ، فراجع كل شهر جميع المتون التي حفظتها لتكون أرسخ في الحفظ ، واظهر في لاستحضار ، وأسرع في الاستدلال.

منقول . من كلام فضيلة الشيخ : د.عبد المحسن القاسم
إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي والقاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى بالمدينة النبوية

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

الحمد لله تعالى..
نصيحتي لك أختي ..هي :
أن تفحظي كتاب الله تعالى كله إن استطعت و إلا فنصفه الأول فقد حوى جل آيات الأحكام.و أن تدمني أثناء حفظك على كتب التفسير بالمأثور.
ثم احفظي ما أمكنك من أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم ففيها الهدى و النور.(فاحفظي المنتقى للمجد ابن تيمية أو بلوغ المرام لابن حجر،لأن هذه المؤلفات جمعت أحاديث كل الأبواب).
ثم بعد ذلك رتبي برنامجا لطلب العلم و ليكن على مذهب واحد.فالتمذهب طريقك لتحصيل الفقه و التمذهب لا يعني التعصب و التقليد،لكن لابد من هذا أول الأمر.
و لا تكثري عليك من حفظ كلام العلماء فإن كلامهم وسيلة لفهم الوحيين، و أدمني القراءة و المطالعة و طلب العلم،فبذلك تثبت المعلومات في صدرك و كما قيل"العلم يستقى بعضه من بعض".
و إن شاء الله تعالى..سأضع برنامجا علميا متكاملا كان أوصى به شيخنا العلامة محمد سالم ولد عدود الشنقيطي-رحمه الله-.
و بالله التوفيق.

----------


## أبو زارع المدني

> الحمد لله تعالى..
> 
> و إن شاء الله تعالى..سأضع برنامجا علميا متكاملا كان أوصى به شيخنا العلامة محمد سالم ولد عدود الشنقيطي-رحمه الله-.
> و بالله التوفيق.


أرجو أن ترفقه في هذه الصفحة حال تكرمك بتنزيله , وياليت أن يكون قريبًا .

شكرًا لك كثيرًا .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> كيف تحفظ المتون العلمية؟ 
> 
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
> العلم اكثر من أن يحاط ، والعاقل يأخذ منه زهرته ، والنبيل يكتب خير ما يسمع ،ويحفظ احسن ما يكتب ، ويحدث بأحسن ما يحفظ ، والعالم لا يكون عالماً بدون حفظ المتون،يقول شيخ الإسلام : " من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون"
> 
> 
> ولا يكون المرء راسخا في العلم بدون حفظ أصول العلم ، وقد أوعبت الأمة في كل فن من فنون العلم إيعابا ،فاطلب من العلم آكده وأوجبه وأغزره نفعا،واحفظ في كل فن مختصراً 
> 
> ثم انتقل إلى المبسوطات وتبحر فيها،وخذ العلم من أهله من شيخ يقتدى به في العلم والعمل.
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*
*وأنصح المهتم بالمنهجية في طلب العلم بمطالعة الروابط الثلاثة التالية :*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=475760*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=63802*
*http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=78271*

----------

